# Patrick Swayze has terminal cancer



## Clydefrog (Mar 5, 2008)

abc7chicago.com: Rep says Patrick Swayze has terminal cancer 3/05/08



> For the past month, Patrick, 55, has been traveling to Stanford University's prestigious cancer center in Palo Alto for radical chemotherapy of pancreatic cancer, but his doctors no longer are optimistic that the treatments will be successful, the Enquirer reported.
> 
> *The report said the cancer has spread to other organs and he has five weeks left to live.*
> 
> ...



Holy SHIT that is fucking terrible.


----------



## Lee (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh my god.


----------



## Lee (Mar 5, 2008)

The MSNBC story paints a dramatically less dreadful picture:

Patrick Swayze has pancreatic cancer - Celebrities - MSNBC.com


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 5, 2008)

Let's hope for the MSNBC article being more accurate, because it would suck otherwise.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Mar 5, 2008)

oh my god :-(


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 5, 2008)

That's terrible, what are some movies of his? I know I've seen him before, I just don't know where.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 5, 2008)

My Grandma died of pancreatic cancer. That's really horrible news and I feel for him and his family.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 5, 2008)

its funny how biased the news reports can be, one says hes on deaths door, the other says that hes well enough to work, its crazy. but reguardless, that sucks, hes actually a decent answer


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 5, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> That's terrible, what are some movies of his? I know I've seen him before, I just don't know where.



Red Dawn, Steel Dawn, Road House, Ghost, Point Break come to mind.

That is really tragic news, because I've always liked him.


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 5, 2008)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 5, 2008)

Lee said:


> The MSNBC story paints a dramatically less dreadful picture:
> 
> Patrick Swayze has pancreatic cancer - Celebrities - MSNBC.com



Hope he stays healthy, but the 5 year survival rate of pancreatic cancer is lower than 5%.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 5, 2008)

Damn. Red Dawn and Point Break were some pretty good movies.


----------



## Regor (Mar 5, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> its funny how biased the news reports can be, one says hes on deaths door, the other says that hes well enough to work, its crazy. but reguardless, that sucks, hes actually a decent answer



Anyone pay attention to the SOURCE of the first post??... the fucking Enquirer


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 5, 2008)

Regor said:


> Anyone pay attention to the SOURCE of the first post??... the fucking Enquirer



They're part of the associated press now?


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 5, 2008)

Kotex said:


> Damn. Red Dawn and Point Break were some pretty good movies.



2 of his best imho


----------



## Kevan (Mar 5, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Red Dawn,.....


*"WOLVERINES!!!!"*


----------



## Shawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow. That is aweful.


----------



## ukfswmart (Mar 6, 2008)

Dirty Dancing! Come on guys, you all know it! 

That's awful news for him. Pancreatic cancer is a real bitch to catch and treat


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow! That really sucks! Terrible news!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 6, 2008)

fuck, bad news  my mother died last year, she had cancer also


----------



## noodles (Mar 6, 2008)

Lee said:


> The MSNBC story paints a dramatically less dreadful picture:
> 
> Patrick Swayze has pancreatic cancer - Celebrities - MSNBC.com



Go check the original link, because the story is now the same as the MSNBC story.

Either way, that really sucks to hear.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Pain don't hurt.

And cancer can't beat Swayze. He'll kick it's ass, politely tell it to fuck off, and come back and make fucking Road House 2: How I beat the Shit Out of Cancer.

And he'll be nice about, too. 


Prayers and positive energy to him. I love his movies. Especially Road House.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 6, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I love his movies. Especially Road House.




... wich you just talked about the other day. Isn't Jeff Healey in that movie too?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes he is. Now he's in the great Road House in the Sky. No more need to dodge bottles thrown at the stage.


----------



## noodles (Mar 6, 2008)

I watched that movie, ran out and bought some of Jeff's albums, and was disappointed by the limp dick tone that producer made him dial in. He ALWAYS sounded better live.


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 7, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Pain don't hurt.
> 
> And cancer can't beat Swayze. He'll kick it's ass, politely tell it to fuck off, and come back and make fucking Road House 2: How I beat the Shit Out of Cancer.
> 
> ...



They made a sequel to Roadhouse. It's called Roadhouse 2: Last Call. Never heard of it? There's a reason for it--it sucked. It's one of those sequels that has absolutely nothing to do with the prior movie other than a few very loose connections made throughout.


And I feel quite bad about myself as a person. As soon as I heard that Patrick Swayze had pancreatic cancer, I thought "Wow... I guess he'll be a real Ghost now."

[action=Buzz762]loves Roadhouse.[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Bad sequels don't count.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 8, 2008)

What the fuck, did you not read the own article you posted all the way through?



abc said:


> "Patrick is continuing his normal schedule during this time, which includes working on upcoming projects," the statement said.
> 
> It also said earlier reports that Swayze had a matter of weeks to live were exaggerated. "All of the reports stating the timeframe of his prognosis and his physical side effects are absolutely untrue. We are considerably more optimistic."



Get out of here with that tabloid nonsense.


----------



## Regor (Mar 8, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> They're part of the associated press now?





Clydefrog said:


> For the past month, Patrick, 55, has been traveling to Stanford University's prestigious cancer center in Palo Alto for radical chemotherapy of pancreatic cancer, but his doctors no longer are optimistic that the treatments will be successful, *the Enquirer reported.*
> 
> The report said the cancer has spread to other organs and he has five weeks left to live.
> 
> ...


----------

